# Wife's First Shark 08-27-14



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

I didn't get to go sharking as much as I wanted to this past time home from work, but the night before I had to leave again, out of the blue my wife suggests to me "let's go shark fishing." I obliged and loaded up the truck with all the sharking gear.

We made it out to our sharking hole about 6:30 pm and got set up. The surf was about 1-2' and had no problems getting the bait out. I dropped the first bait off about 300 yds and the second bait off approx 500 yds. I showed my wife how to tighten the line after the bait was dropped off and both lines were sitting at about 12:00. Within 20 min, the line on my 10/0 goes slack. I gave it a couple minutes and tightened back up, but the shark had bit through the breakaway. I gave it a few more minutes and still nothing, so I reeled on in before the current wrapped the line into my 14/0. The bite mark on the bait appeared to be a small Blacktip. I was getting ready to attach another breakaway when all of a sudden the 14/0 starts with slow and steady clicks. The click's stay slow and steady and stop. 30 seconds later the clicks start again slow and steady. I let whatever it is eat for another 25 seconds and engage the reel and head toward the dunes. 

When I couldn't run anymore, I turned around and could feel something of a nice size on the other end. I reeled and walked back to the beach edge and plopped down in the sand and went to work. I pumped and reeled for about 15 minutes until I could get the fish within 150 yards to the beach. I unclipped my shoulder harness and told my wife the rest was up to her and she happily agreed. With a little coaching and actually listening to what I told her to do, she managed to get the shark up near the beach. It wasn't until I was about to grab the leader that I noticed it was a nice size Tiger Shark! I grabbed the leader and got it close enough to tail rope and got her pulled up just far enough to work. We got her measured at 7ft 9in and had our picture taken by an onlooking tourist. I got her dehooked immediately and dragged her back into the water about waist deep and watched it swim away strong and proud!

Needless to say, my wife did okay with her first shark, but I did notice afterwards that she was definitely going to have to work on her thumbing skills.

Big shout out to Pompano67!!! Neal made me a kayak cart and fabricated and helped install a pair of rod holder's to keep my Senators off the bed of my truck. My back doesn't hurt near as bad now that I have wheels for that kayak. Thanks again Neal for everything!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

That's awesome, Patrick. Congrats to the wife and nice tiger. So jealous. I haven't been in weeks.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Justin! I only went one other time while I was home this past time and took my preacher out only to get skunked. Before that, it was with you and Dan. Had way too much going on while I was home to keep me from going, but things should be back to normal when I get home which means more sharking time.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Thanks Justin! I only went one other time while I was home this past time and took my preacher out only to get skunked. Before that, it was with you and Dan. Had way too much going on while I was home to keep me from going, but things should be back to normal when I get home which means more sharking time.


Awesome. School started back up so hopefully I can get a day or two when you can. Was this the spot where we saw the sit in kayak crew that one night?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Was this the spot where we saw the sit in kayak crew that one night?[/QUOTE]

Same spot you, me, and Dan last fished.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Was this the spot where we saw the sit in kayak crew that one night?


Same spot you, me, and Dan last fished.[/QUOTE]

Nice. Good spot so far.


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Same spot you, me, and Dan last fished.


Nice. Good spot so far.[/QUOTE]

Yep. Keep it under tight lip.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> Nice. Good spot so far.


Yep. Keep it under tight lip.[/QUOTE]

Definitely. All the others for the most part have been fished out


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice tiger....congrats to your ole lady!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice one! awesome to see this sport becoming more of a family event. 

I'm a little jealous though, I caught a 7'6" tiger and it looked 2/3 that size in the pic. lol


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> Nice one! awesome to see this sport becoming more of a family event.
> 
> I'm a little jealous though, I caught a 7'6" tiger and it looked 2/3 that size in the pic. lol


Thanks LP! Fortunately there was enough daylight left that I could get some video with the iPhone. The quality is not as good as some of your stuff, but it's a start for me and I'm just learning how to edit. http://youtu.be/hFut6fLBxsg


----------



## Angryturkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice work! 
I would love to get a tiger off the beach!:thumbup:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice video, Patrick. Definitely was a nice, healthy tiger. 

Let me guess you hit BS for bait and went? 


Let me know when you're back in town and we'll try and go. Got a buddy coming into town soon with big gear and we'll be ready


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Nice video, Patrick. Definitely was a nice, healthy tiger.
> 
> Let me guess you hit BS for bait and went?
> 
> ...


Hitting BSB just before hitting the beach seems to be working. The fresher the better!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe for you lol. I ran out like 9 baits last time. They got fileted then straight into my cooler. 

I have no luck whatsoever. We all know there's no skill in dropping bait lol. I need luck on my side just one night. Too many nights where bait just sits. Getting fed up. That's why I'm taking my reels trolling for marlin and tuna.

I'm about to drop a few hundred on some black barts, fathom, and other lures. Sick of nothing. Lol. And I figure a tuna and marlin will definitely pull drag over most sharks that are out there.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Justin, I've got a fresh king mackerel from today in the cooler. Bout 32 inches. Was about the most costly king I've ever caught. One 8500ss with a cobia rod got lost when one of the yaks flipped on the way out there, and then I flipped while coming back in and somehow my keys, which were in my tackle box, got lost at sea. Lastly, my phone was in my dry bag, but it ended up not being completely dry inside...got wet and my camera/speaker on the phone don't work. All that to say this...I've got a mack that needs to be eaten by some sharks! My brother and dad want to get one while they are down here. Let me know when you're available


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Nice tiger, how was the sea weeds?


----------



## sharkwrangler (Sep 29, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice tiger, how was the sea weeds?


Seaweed free.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Good to hear, Patrick. Dan and I might get at it tomorrow if all goes well


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Was out there last night and it was clear still. Had 2 halves of a 30 inch king in the morning and both got the ends taken off. Bonita at night with a big run but still no hookup. Guess what I'm gonna be doing tonight...making double hook rigs!


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

Good Job Pat!
I recognize that beach Bruh.:yes:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice and congrats!!!!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

sharkwrangler said:


> I didn't get to go sharking as much as I wanted to this past time home from work, but the night before I had to leave again, out of the blue my wife suggests to me "let's go shark fishing." I obliged and loaded up the truck with all the sharking gear.
> 
> We made it out to our sharking hole about 6:30 pm and got set up. The surf was about 1-2' and had no problems getting the bait out. I dropped the first bait off about 300 yds and the second bait off approx 500 yds. I showed my wife how to tighten the line after the bait was dropped off and both lines were sitting at about 12:00. Within 20 min, the line on my 10/0 goes slack. I gave it a couple minutes and tightened back up, but the shark had bit through the breakaway. I gave it a few more minutes and still nothing, so I reeled on in before the current wrapped the line into my 14/0. The bite mark on the bait appeared to be a small Blacktip. I was getting ready to attach another breakaway when all of a sudden the 14/0 starts with slow and steady clicks. The click's stay slow and steady and stop. 30 seconds later the clicks start again slow and steady. I let whatever it is eat for another 25 seconds and engage the reel and head toward the dunes.
> 
> ...


 Anytime brother !!! Glad it worked out...Congrats gal show em how it's done lol. Sorry for the late response, been off the grid for a while..


----------

